# New Member Intro and Questions



## YoteKill (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys just getting started on the whole calling coyotes end of hunting. Have been hunting coyotes for about 15 years now but I am just getting my first e-caller on Tuesday, a Foxpro Firestorm or Fury just not sure which one to get. A little background, where I grew up in Essex County, Ontario we always hunted yotes by getting about 6 guys together a pushing them by 4 guys walking the block while the other 2 blocked on the next sideroad. When I moved to Bruce County about 4 hours north in Ontario they do things totally different. Here they run coyotes with dogs and radio collars and most shooting is done when they push them towards a road. Although it is fun watching the dogs work I am looking to get into calling them instead so I can head out when I want. Coyotes are a huge problem up here with groups shooting near 70 a year when using dogs. Now to my questions, it looks like a jackrabbit distress call is where I wanna start and to start by calling low volume and ramping up? Do you set the caller very far from you or keep it close? Also I am sure wind would be important probably wanting it in your face do you guys go with scent-lock clothing or is there no need? Also how long do you stay in one spot and then if nothing how far should you move like a whole concession or just to the next chunk of bush? Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance for any answers.

Cory


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT Cory. Everyone has their own style of calling but looks like you already have the gist of it. I always try to call into the wind or crosswind but as I have said before, you are always upwind AND downwind of a coyote somewhere so make sure and prepare for a sighting from any direction. I always start an ecall on low volume and if nothing responds, I will start bumping up the volume a little at a time till I am satisfied nothing is coming. If you move, I would move a few hundred yards at least and give the area a chance to produce something. I normally spend 45 minutes to an hour on a setup. Some will move after 30 minutes or so. There is lots of info here on PT and I suggest you browse around and learn what some of our guys have had success with. Always try to learn from what works as well as what does not. Keep at it, don't give up and success will come.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, bar-d said it right, just move to the next good spot that was out of your calling area. Same here with the wind also. Like all hunting a little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk YoteKill from the Wet Mountains of colorful Colorado.

Maybe youngdon will tell you his top secret coyote/bobcat call'in sound.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It didn't work for me the last time out, I got skunked bad. I walked in the front door to the house and couldn't get my own dogs to come.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Musta been the Wrong time of the Month oops I mean wrong sound for that time of the Month! dont feel too bad about the dogs mine wont come either LOL!


----------



## YoteKill (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys looking forward to getting the call tommorow and hopefully getting out on the weekend. Did any one have any thoughts on whether to spend the extra cash on the fury or for a newcomer will the firestorm be all I need.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

YoteKill said:


> Thanks for the input guys looking forward to getting the call tommorow and hopefully getting out on the weekend. Did any one have any thoughts on whether to spend the extra cash on the fury or for a newcomer will the firestorm be all I need.


Good luck YK and keep us posted!


----------



## YoteKill (Jan 7, 2011)

Well have used the firestorm twice now with about 5 sets in 2 days. First day nothing but weather was brutal snowing and blowing. Second day a huge storm rolled through and dropped a foot and a half of powder everywhere. Trudged out and did two sets with nothing. On way back came across a fresh coyote track, he came to the edge of the bush in my first set and actually pawed out at all the snow and then turned and went back like it was gonna be too much work to come to my calls. Any of you guys have any luck hunting in lots of snow? Also once I start a set with say a jackrabbit call is that all you use for say 30 mins off and on or can you switch to a woodpecker and not screw them up? Anyways lots of fun today a perfect day sunny and no wind just two much snow I guess?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Up here in the high country I hang it up for a couple of days when we get 14" or more of snow. Most of the coyotes will hole up until the snow crust over and they can walk on top of it. If you can hit the mouse cycle after a good crust out in the parks or down along the streams you can clean up on critters---espically at night.

You can switch up on call sounds if you get bored with one or the other---I stay with one sound on a stand. If they are there and are coming in, no reason to confuse'em.


----------



## YoteKill (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info catcapper. Gonna be above freezing tommorow with another 5-10 cms of snow then right back to 10 below the next day. Should give them a good hard crust to run across!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Luck man I hope ya get some! I usually stay with one call also.


----------

